# Quick question about the Menzerna Polishing Pack (PO85RD 3.02 - PO85RD - PO106FA)



## nicko_12345 (Apr 3, 2007)

Just had this delivered, very quick and well packaged 

One quick question though, i no which is the 3.02 (white bottle) but how do i tell the difference between the other two?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Look at the base of the bottle there should be a sticker with the info you need. :thumb:


----------



## nicko_12345 (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok im thick lol

Cheers Pal


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

cracking deal eh???


----------



## nicko_12345 (Apr 3, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> cracking deal eh???


Very good deal!

Just got to put them to use on a little project i have


----------

